# Septra for desert tortoise



## Boo628 (Dec 4, 2018)

Am at the vet and the vet is giving TMS Septra for his meds. Anyone used septra? Is it safe? Vet said septra covers more and baytril is more narrow. Any advice? Still at the vet. Need advice asap please!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2018)

Sorry, never heard of it.


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't know that med, but I can ask a vet friend for you.

What are you treating the tortoise for? What was the diagnosis?

Was the _cause_ of the problem discovered and corrected? I find most vets fall short in this area. Torts get sick for a reason. If the reason isn't figured out and corrected, treating the symptoms is pointless.


----------



## Boo628 (Dec 5, 2018)

Tom said:


> I don't know that med, but I can ask a vet friend for you.
> 
> What are you treating the tortoise for? What was the diagnosis?
> 
> Was the _cause_ of the problem discovered and corrected? I find most vets fall short in this area. Torts get sick for a reason. If the reason isn't figured out and corrected, treating the symptoms is pointless.


Hi Tom, i brought him in because he was blowing bubbles out his nose. The vet did an exam i guess, she said she was feeling if he might have lumps or kidney stone but said he seems fine. He's active n eating. Then she said she's gonna give him meds for his cold and deworming because she does it to all her reptiles. And it kills off viruses. It's like a prevention. Then after she left the room the assistant i think that's what she is came in and said he's getting septra. So i asked her about baytril cuz i read a lot of people said baytril works good for them. She went to talk to the vet and the vet came running in saying "i was told you were concerned about the med but if you want baytril i can give you baytril." I asked her why she wanted to give him septra and she said it covers more than baytril because baytril is narrow. I told her i want whichever one is better for him. She said ok, left the room then came back and said she's giving him baytril cuz she just found out the dosage for septra is 10 times more than baytril. Baytril .15ml and septra would be 1.5ml or something but 10 times more dosage each time and since i never done it before i might stress him out giving him too much at a time and he might choke. Idk what this vet was trying to do but she seem shady and they're listed on the CTTC website for reptile vets. And she said Mr. Turtle is 100 grams over weight. Lol sorry for the long post.


----------



## Boo628 (Dec 5, 2018)

So at the end this is what was recommended. I ended up declining everything because she brought up deworming him first and after i asked her why deworm him then she said to do testing. To me it seem like she was trying to push more towards deworming him for what reason idk. She said bring him back in 5 days if he doesn't get better even though before that she said they have a slow metabolism so it might take longer for them to get better. So anybody know about how long it takes for them to get better? Should i bring him back in 5 days or bring him to another vet?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Dec 5, 2018)

I would find another vet. She sounds awful shady.


----------



## Bee62 (Dec 5, 2018)

That`s what I found: The med your vet wanted to use is a combined antibacterial medication from "sulfonamides and trimethoprim" pharmacological group. Good against respiration infects and more. Please read here:
https://sulfamethoxazole-trimethoprim.drugsforcare.com/


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2018)

A bubbly nose isn't always a sign of illness. Most often it is caused by stress. As long as the tortoise still eats and otherwise acts normal, I don't think antibiotics are warranted.


----------



## Boo628 (Dec 5, 2018)

I googled septra for tortoises for hours yesterday and couldn't find anything or anyone that used it for tortoises. There was only one site with an article that is from the UK that mentioned it but you have to buy the article for $27. I think she was prescribing drugs for dogs and cats‍


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2018)

Boo628 said:


> Should i bring him back in 5 days or bring him to another vet?



Other than a fecal to check for internal parasites and a nasal swab for an indication of what antibiotic to use, this vet seems to be simply shooting from the hip. Often times you can join an organization simply by paying dues and listing what you’re good at.


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2018)

I would never use Baytril on a tortoise. Its caustic and it burns them. Also, some are sensitive to it and it can kill them. Worming without diagnosis is foolish and unnecessary. Wormer is poison. It shouldn't be administered without good cause. I see nothing in there about figuring out WHY the tortoise is showing symptoms or how to correct the PROBLEM.I would not go back to that vet or let them treat my tortoise.


RIs usually happen because temps are too cold and damp. Tell us how you are housing this guy and we can offer tips. Care is the same for DTs and Russians, so check these out for reference:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------

